# 1966 interior question



## kgantzer (Jun 14, 2020)

I have a 66 GTO with red interior. I am replacing the upholstery, as the old upholstery I purchased it with was an incorrect shade of red, and was also very worn. The new upholstery will be the original (according to PHS) metallic red, a color unique to 65 and 66. My question is this: What color should the seat-back cover and upper exposed metal on door be? Should they be a medium dark red, or should they also be painted metallic red?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

FWIW here are some pages from the old Dupont Interior charts that may guide you a bit on which portion and gloss degree to use. However, this does not list the seatbacks but they should be the same gloss as upper doors. Further down are the Reds used by Pontiac with code I'm sure are of little use anymore. It would likely be best to take a vinyl sample to a local paint supply and see if they could formulate a color/shade of your liking.


----------



## kgantzer (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks! I will give it a good looking over.


----------



## goat671 (Apr 13, 2019)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> FWIW here are some pages from the old Dupont Interior charts that may guide you a bit on which portion and gloss degree to use. However, this does not list the seatbacks but they should be the same gloss as upper doors. Further down are the Reds used by Pontiac with code I'm sure are of little use anymore. It would likely be best to take a vinyl sample to a local paint supply and see if they could formulate a color/shade of your liking.
> View attachment 144227
> 
> View attachment 144228
> ...


Would you happen to have this info for the 1967 model year?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Sorry I do not.


----------

